# Aristo Long Steel Caboose



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*Is it just me or does the Aristo Craft Long Steel Caboose look too big for 1/29th scale?* 
I got this a while back and while it looked big to me, it really struck a nerve tonite after I had removed the pickups and springs that causes so much friction and set it on the fireplace mantle right behind my RS-3.

The main roof is taller than the top of the RS-3's hood and the copula was higher than the cab roof of the RS-3.

Did Aristo Craft screw up and make this to 24th scale like the classic line or did the molds come from Delton's 24th scale line?

Below are links to two RS-3s with caboose in tow. The caboose are not near as big in comparison.

http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...p;nseq=187

http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...p;nseq=293


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's their oldest product, and it is not 1:29. Lewis Polk explained this somewhere in one of his "insider" issues. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So has anyone lowered the body on the frame?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

It's WAY too big. I posted a picture a while ago of the USAT center cupola caboose next to the aristo long caboose. The aristo is very clearly more like 1:24 or even bigger










That's a 1:24 figure standing on the USAT caboose, on the left










The USAT caboose maye be small for 1:239, maybe close to 1:32, but the aristo long steel caboose is way off


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,
I lowered the body on the frame when I built my caboose plow. Lowering the body makes two improvements: The roof is not so high. The body doesn't sit so high above the trucks. 
To lower it, you will need to do some grinding and drill/screw the body to the frame with new holes, rather than depending on glue to hold on the body.
Be cautious of the wiring to the lights on the back of the caboose if you plann on them working in the future.
The hardest part is to carefully trim the bottom side of the two ends [including doors] to set on the two platforms. I don't think you want to mess with trying to lower the platforms.

JimC.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember, the Aristo classic line is 1/24, not 1/29. The 1/24 cars fit with LGB rolling stock quite nicely.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it would go nicely with the LGB rolling stock. But I needed a caboose for my Rock Island RS-3. Aristo Craft should have put this caboose in with there Classic line so people don't buy it thinking it was 1/29th scale. Some cars can be used in different scales, but when the caboose drarfs the loco, it's a little too much. I'm sure glad I only paid 50 bucks for this caboose. Now if only someone made an off set copula caboose for the Rock Island, I'd buy it and sell this one.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Good post. I was in the shall I, shan't I mode to try and convert it into a Freelance Rotary snow blower. The size and bulk of it will take a large gell cell battery and assorted gubbins quite well.
Rod


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

They are oversized but can be made to look better with some kitbashing. Here are some photos of three units that I bashed several years ago. The main features that were changed are a lengthened body,new cuppola side walls and lowered body plus some other changes. It has been at least ten years since these were bashed so my memory is fading as to what all I did. They are supposed to represent Southern Pacific C40-3's as they appeared through different periods in their lifespans.. I took these photos about two years ago to show the new caboose trucks that I got from Ozark. I still run them but trains are now mostly running with cars that have Freds,also available from Ozark.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking bash. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking Paul! 

When you need to get rid of them, let me know!









Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya I would not mind having one also. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
I doubt if I would ever let any of these cabooses go. In fact they should start seeing more service when the mythical Aristo consolidations finally appear. Will be visiting friends in Aviara next month.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You know my neighborhood? Give a shout when you are down! Drop me an email and I'll send you my phone #'s 

Yeah, I would not let them go either! That's why the emoticon with a big wink! 

The conversion is certainly worth it in looks. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Cabooses - no rhyme nor reason but some simply look better (to me) than others with specific locomotives.

Sometimes (for me) the rolling stock dictates what caboose size I want to use (notice the large Bachmann tank cars compared to the cabooses):










I like the Aristo Long Steel Caboose but to me they look far better with LGB Ball Bearing Wheels BUT with them if the track is even slightly out of level the caboose will start rolling.

Jerry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Same here, LGB BB wheels on the axles, those carbon brushes had to go! 

Greg


----------

